# Looking to move to Canada - Interrogations & Doubts about my chances



## Razbart (Apr 8, 2013)

Hi everybody 

I already presented myself in the introduction thread but will give you a more detailed version of it so that you can have an idea of my situation.

So my name is Clem, I am french, I am almost 29 and have lived overseas for almost 7 years (Ireland - 3years - Australia - almost 4y). I am looking to realize in the next few years a dream that I have had for a long time: Moving to Canada, if possible around Vancouver or Toronto (only places I have visited in Canada) but would be open to move to Alberta or Quebec (I am aware that the immigration process is different in Quebec)

I would like your opinion on my chances to actually make it a reality.

I consider myself fluent in English (despite my obvious strong french accent, I am sure you know what I mean). I will soon be a Australian citizen (end of the year), not sure if it can impact the selection process for Canadian PR. 

Since I arrived in Australia, I have been the managing director (and part owner) of a photography studio in Queensland (Turnover around 450-500k a year) even though my original background is in international business (Msc in international business for the university of Wales)

First, I understand that at the moment, Canada does not accept applications that do not fall into the priority jobs lists. I am also aware that a new list is supposed to be release in the first day of the month of May. I am talking more in terms of the next few years

My main problem at the moment is that I feel like I do not really have a specific job (I don't photograph, I just run a business) and that it will be difficult to fit in any list of specific jobs.

Through some friends, I have also discovered the world of construction management and I am currently looking to go back to Uni to start a Bachelor in Construction Management in order to become a quantity surveyor and then a construction project manager.

Anyway, the questions I would like to get details are as follows

My first question feels a bit stupid but I'll ask anyway. Once the new list is released, will Canada at some point reopen applications to skilled workers that do not fall into this list? If yes, do I have a chance with my current degree and professional experience?

As a person speaking french currently, do you think it would make more sense to go through the immigration process through Quebec to move on to Canada once I have been accepted or I should rather go through Canada directly as I want to live in BC or Ontario in the first place?

Regarding the career that I currently contemplate, is construction management and above all quantity surveying a field in which I would be considered employable in Canada in the next future and hence could be selected for immigration as a skilled worker?

Anyway, sorry for the long threat but I thought it might be better than create 4 or 5 different ones.

I look forward to hearing from everybody on the forum with your opinions and suggestions.

Cheers

Clem​


----------



## thinkering (Apr 24, 2013)

If you have the funds, go to school in Canada. Your partner may qualify for a student partner open work permit; and after graduation from a 1 year post-secondary program in e.g. BC all you need is a job-offer NOC level 0, A, or B and language skills (LMO-exempt program for international student graduates!)

Yes, there is some fine print, check in with the PNP program to confirm the minor details. Program rules subject to change.


----------

